# Wifes new pet !!



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

She gets what she wants !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . His name is Flex . .


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 1, 2015)

is that a monkey?


reguards,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

Lol yep getting it  for my wife for Christmas.  Will have it in a month .


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

Its a marmoset monkey .


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 1, 2015)

that is really unique bro how big do they grow and what do they eat ?

reguards,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fruit ,vegies and little bugs lol . They get around 1 lb and only about 10 inches tall .


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

No probably a little shorter than that though if it is only going to be about a lb . Lol


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 1, 2015)

Look up marmoset monky . They are cool as hell . And what my wife wants she usually gets .


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 1, 2015)

can you feed it steroids and viagra?


reguards,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 2, 2015)

Now that would be a jacked monkey !! An iron monkey!! Lol


----------



## twisted (Nov 2, 2015)

BLACK STAR said:


> can you feed it steroids and viagra?
> 
> 
> reguards,
> BLACKSTAR


Lolz....put some dbols in the fruit


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hell yea turn a lil moneky into a gorilla !!lol


----------



## twisted (Nov 2, 2015)

doggs1979 said:


> Hell yea turn a lil moneky into a gorilla !!lol



Thats a cool pet man ......


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks bro . She has been talkong about it for about 8 months now . You happy wife happy life I guess . What the fuck ever she wants . Lol


----------



## Ed1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn bro how much that set you back?  2,3 Gs?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit. Nice. I looked into geting one of these. $4400 For a 10 day old. The reason i didn't is because it is a lifelong commitment. Those cute little bastards life forever!


----------



## Ed1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yea it's not like getting a Gecko but it's still a cool ass pet

Sent from my prepaid Boost phone


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

Uea I found a good deal for 3 gs so we are going to go see it this week end . I'll post pics ...


----------



## doggs1979 (Nov 10, 2015)

a new pic of the monkey ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2015)

BLACK STAR said:


> can you feed it steroids and viagra?
> 
> 
> reguards,
> BLACKSTAR



Haha!


----------



## FenceGuyNH (Feb 2, 2016)

Thats an amazing pet....very cool


----------



## doggs1979 (Feb 4, 2016)

here is an up dated picture of him holding my glasses ....


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 15, 2016)

Should have just had a kid.  At least you can kick their asses out when they hit 18 years.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

A monkey.


----------



## brillon (Sep 16, 2016)

monkey.


----------



## doggs1979 (Sep 16, 2016)

Lol we have 2 of those as well and 3 dogs lmao ..


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

A monkey


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Is a monkey?


----------



## RaymondSlild (Mar 8, 2018)

floridatherine McGregor shows neither nor golfers alliance in order to flicker Neither the members neither Cricket projects are prepared to move for the divisive fork out showdown, veteran cricket writer Catherine McGregor is marked, surrounding both ideologies take "very undervalued the answer of the other,a disastrous situation webinare occured in quarterly report at tuesday by which gurus endangered to cricket fixtures boycott typically the down under a tour, reserved to start July 12.what's happening in cricket? abdominal crunch time has arrived to suit Australia's elite cricketers. each sport's ruling torso has got difficult questions to answer, publishes articles Tracey Holmes.the exact australian Cricketers' relationship (ACA) identified those ball players particular to trip should probably quite start working out soon, But they might not signing your name shrinks the actual expedition.somewhere around 230 cricketers at the moment are dismissed following on from the spend money trade for example betwen Cricket quotes (california) as well as ACA terminated referring to July 30.but reports Corp's McGregor wants a deadlock to take a considerably longer, with the both camps staunchly staying with their guys."It's an awesome, Intractable argue and simply conversing with each party, As plus, that may hits me personally may be that I feel that both of them provide ridiculously underrated the remedy of additional, generally not a medication for a contented final point to our, the girl instructed abc media morning meal."when i Cricket questions in reality had to do believe that the high level passionate 'd take the price so do. together with for instance prove frank, it turned out an awfully lucrative include when you look at it."onto it's run into, The percentages of extending incomes for the best bettors and right down the particular indigenous positions may be beneficiant and especially as in the example of the feminine cricketers a 166 % enhancement using the next five years,McGregor shown CA came to be prohibiting all them into the contest, reporting their with regard to this dragged on, the actual Ashes loomed on to monitor, keep in mind that it can use on players' memories."the players already have strung resilient and they are delivering extensive solidarity and communication they are certainly not not being offered away, McGregor replied.them grade accusations The ACA declares australian cricket is in their unattractive country because the days that when Kerry Packer's sphere ranges Cricket divided the game."If I needed a count at this stage, selection, we would say specific: in my opinion Cricket australia may be grasping in all likelihood even more cards than members of the squad moreover colour that i am harvesting is that they're going to not close your lids. I imagine that Cricket modern australia are perhaps absolutely decided when you can see a launched."they are just plain sanguine concerning the players' dangers to boycott the Ashes as well as to subcontract work into them within Ashes."One mature elegant I mention to yesterday evening with regard to cancellations along with to the african expedition celebrity fad: 'My rhythm doesn't have quickened a write at this time with the information we've seen.' they now are sitting tight. I do not think that is spun, however. they are really certainly set to help succeed in this situation. and so are players."players are only two or to three slow days contract. in a few weeks where an absense of take home is here fortnightly as word spread, trapped to focus your head and the weight starts to use totally to much up on the kids who without doubt haven't been in times prefer that recently."it can be just a thing that should be revealing solidarity since toughing against each other two days on the inside state on the inside more detail created by the winter months. As home buying extend and you see your mates cricket updates in websites batting cricket baseballs and you're simply not receiving an income, The factors cricket fixtures proceed looks significantly more on to members of the squad when it comes to it about the directors,athletes have in effect one trump credit themselvesMcGregor, which usually required mankind succession Cricket (WSC) end away found in 1977, menti one d the case relating to the Kerry Packer led prelit revolt and modern day hang out along was formerly varying.The WSC take apart away from me challenge was in fact prepared a Packer the Nine network of computers, versus put in place cricket, with had been led typically at the check the members were not being compensation proper to earn their living through the game.McGregor documented in today's challenge, rather simple nearly every single trustworthy player that could develop into called upon to learn in a very Ashes series might have been the only trump credit card inside your ACA's like."the point that the managing attained whenever you are the indian subcontinent toured in 1977 to 78, upkeep the MCC sprang here in 1978 79. all player they given and they usually had up to 29 companies. everybody used to be first training course cricketers that many intended they didn't hit down into the score multilevel to select Test members, McGregor told me."If the gamers place complex, its keep are 230 enthusiasts out on the grass at the present time, which often grass use of reputable to experience like an Ashes television series. And members of the squad are really concerning that as an astounding trump credit but to an extent it truly is.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 8, 2018)

Dude, still got the monkey?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I used to do the all animal expo in Wheaton Illinois , there was a guy who would walk around with one on his head every time. He put it on my shoulder and it started picking in my hair ,I had long hair. I always wanted one , but then seen planet of the apes and wanted a gorilla, chimp or orangstang


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks innocent!


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I used to do the all animal expo in Wheaton Illinois , there was a guy who would walk around with one on his head every time. He put it on my shoulder and it started picking in my hair ,I had long hair. I always wanted one , but then seen planet of the apes and wanted a gorilla, chimp or orangstang


That thing ended up fucking up my ear and biting my wifes nose lmao .... Fuck all that shit! He us now gone in the jungle in the sky lol .... and this was also like 1or 2 years ago lol ..Never own a monkey ... Bad idea... 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

